# Dumb Question - Pencil Sharpener



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

OK, so by clicking on the title of this post, you are already aware that this is going to be a stupid question (yes, they do exist).

I've had the same old battery powered pencil sharpener in my shop for over a decade now. It has put a nice long and sharp point on my Ticonderoga #2's every time I asked it to… until last week. Ol' faithful gave out on me as I was sharpening up the box of dull pencils I keep on the bench. I bought a new one off amazon for about $10 and the thing was crap. Didn't actually put a sharp point on the lead. So I stopped by a hobby lobby and grabbed another thinking that a fancy artsy one would work… but it doesn't have enough torque to actually cut the wood.

Anyone have a lead on an electric sharpener that puts a long tapered point on a pencil?

Before you try and talk me into using some mechanical, refillable, lead extruding contraption, I actually enjoy my Ticonderoga #2 pencils. I have a box of sharp unused pencils in the bench well that I reach for and a box for dull ones when they start to dull. Once the dull box fills up, they all get sharpened and go back to the sharp box. It is a simple system and I am a simple (read: stubborn) man and I don't want to change!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Does it have to be battery powered? I have a very old antique I inherited from my Grandmother and it's still going strong and puts a damn fine tip on a pencil.


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah, I gave that some thought. But, when I go to sharpen, I end up sharpening a whole box of dulls (maybe 50+ pencils or so) and the battery is nice. Not necessary, but nice.

I didn't think there was going to be this much hassle in getting a new sharpener or I would have taken apart the old one and tried to fix it before I threw it away.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I had an old electric one that finally gave out. I tried several and ended up with a nice hand crank one (X-Acto) hanging on a cabinet. Could not be happier. I like wood pencils best also.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, I googled it and looked at some top 10 lists and this one seems to consitently be on those lists. Has a lot of reviews on Amazon and some pretty high marks.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, I bought an electric one at Costco that works ok, (mainly for kids), I use it when sharpening a few. But when I am just touching up one i'll use the one in my tape measure/pencil holder on my pegboard:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Plastic-Peg-Pencil-Sharpener-with-Tape-Measure-Holder-in-Gray-24285/205489068

https://www.amazon.com/Lehigh-PBTMP-Measure-Pencil-Holder/dp/B0044FQOAW


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the crank virsion. Works great.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

We have a old Boston KS handcrank pencil shrarpener, but I like to pull out one of these. More fun and get a nice point








Plus the wheels turn to have some more fun.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I've had this one for about three years. Works great.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QOCJYM8


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've had this Royal electric the shop for at least 7 years, and I swiped from my wife's desk when it was probably 5 years old. Still does a nice job, though this model has been superseded.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Purchased this Boston plug in electric 25 years ago at an office supply store, lots of power (2.0 A). Don't know how many boxes of Dixon #2 HB's I have sharpened down to their stubs, no sign of quiting so far.


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

Fantastic. Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## DBDesigns (May 29, 2018)

Love those old hand crankers


----------



## PPBart (Nov 12, 2018)

> Does it have to be battery powered? I have a very old antique I inherited from my Grandmother and it s still going strong and puts a damn fine tip on a pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one of those in my home office and another in my workshop-does the job just fine!


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

Another choice from Amazon.

We have two of these in our home, with one of them living in my shop.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Not a dumb question. Pencil sharpener is important. I love my pencil sharpener "X-ACTO School Pro Classroom Electric Pencil Sharpener OK it's maybe the most expensive one of its type, but its built for school use and it is amazingly fast. Jams less than any pencil sharpener I've used. Does need electricity.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I currently have a Boston Manual from the 50's in my shop and had 2 electrics: Boston as pictured above and an Xacto (cheap plastic whinny junk model). The Boston above was the best of the three in regards to quality of cut and point.

I much prefer the small single bladed sharpeners used typically by artists. A few KUM 400 long point pencil sharpeners have served me well in the shop and similar sharpeners used by my kids until computers basically eradicated pencils in the class room.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

We have Boston crank style in shop and house, and an electric, but we use small german twist style most of the time.

I have several of Baumgartens, stick magnets to the back and have them around everywhere. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GOYC2C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Wife prefers Staedtler and if I'm being honest it is a better sharpener 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001E6C08E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

> Yeah, I gave that some thought. But, when I go to sharpen, I end up sharpening a whole box of dulls (maybe 50+ pencils or so) and the battery is nice. Not necessary, but nice.


Just me, but I don't find the hand crank models to be a handicap even when doing a whole box.

With the best of the electrics it is a tie when they are working well. The worst ones or when they are not working at their best I give the edge to hand crank because I find the electrics often waste pencil by over sharpening and eating up more length.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

LOL, had similar question 3-4 years ago when both of my electric sharpeners died in same month. 

Bought a highly rated battery powered version from Ama-dud and it was junk, inconsistent edges and eats batteries quick. So asked my kids what schools use these days, and if they worked well. Also dug through online reviews, and found similar answers?

The 'best' voted manual is split between the X-ACTO or the Uni KH-20. Bought one of each, and I like the xacto better. It will resharpen a dull point in one crank or less. The Uni requires opening pinch clamps that spring load and feed pencil consistently and is pain with a lot of pencils. Uni is convenient for new pencils without point, as it it's designed to feed length needed with even pressure to get point and stop. FWIW - The xacto's are what my local schools installed in new buildings in last 5-10 years.

Neither of these is robust as the old Boston or Berol sharpeners found in schools when I was kid many decades ago, but the xacto is supposedly made by remnants of Boston company.  When I bought mine, there were even a few retailers with Boston/X-ACTO brand labeling. The metal shaving case is as thin as you could possibly make it, but it has worked in shop for last couple years despite being knocked on floor occasionally?
If you buy Uni KH-20, watch out for Chinese made cheap clones; they do not work as well. DAMHIK You want the Japan import versions made by Mitsubishi in Japan.

Kids told me when a teacher has an electric sharpener in class room, it's either the X-ACTO #1675 or more expensive XACTO commercial #1612 sharpener. Not wanting to spend $100 on commercial sharpener, picked up an X-ACTO ProX #1675 electric sharpener for office. It works really well. Has a auto feature to stop when pencil is sharp. Frustrates my kids, as they cant' procrastinate doing homework by grinding pencils forever.

Hope this helps, as always YMMV.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I have/use/love the "old time" wall mounted hand crank model. Not only does it get a nice point, but the shavings are contained in the metal housing until you're ready to dump them in the trash can. This old time stuff was well thought out that way. Since there is that adjustable size plate on the front, it can be used to taper the end of some dowels as well.
I went to school in a different century, and we all used pencils back then. If you were a SMART young boy, you tried to sit near the pencil sharpener which was usually mounted on the wall near the classroom door. You could watch the girls come sharpen their pencils, which required bending over to turn the crank, which caused their "posteriors" to wiggle back and forth, and if they had anything else to jiggle, that was similarly watched. Heh heh heh. Yep, we sure learned a LOT of useful information back in them thar days.
BTW, I mostly use round #2 pencils, as in 32 years with my company, a crap load of them followed me home. When I do use a flat Carpenter's Pencil, it gets sharpened with the Victorinox Swiss Army knife.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have long used a Panasonic electric pencil sharpener on my bench. Just stick the pencil in the hole and it quickly does a perfect job with a very sharp point. Bought it a while back, but I see Panasonic now has various models. https://www.amazon.com/s?k=panasonic+pencil+sharpener&gclid=CjwKCAjw3azoBRAXEiwA-_64OiaTfTY_OvZwPIoHmBwN-2p8Oa9vaJdKlOVjsaVVXCeL5LmNVjXO1BoCtagQAvD_BwE&hvadid=174246135013&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9010944&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=15541967400235471984&hvtargid=aud-646675773986%3Akwd-42253026&hydadcr=24628_9648893&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_9aq7wzwy4k_e


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

I sure am glad that I'm not the only loony in the bin and that yall value a good sharp pencil. You have also encouraged me to give the old hand crank a go. Ordered the X-acto today. There are some Boston's on ebay but for the price, I'll start with the x-acto.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Does it have to be battery powered? I have a very old antique I inherited from my Grandmother and it s still going strong and puts a damn fine tip on a pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Ken

It will even work in a complete power outage, dependable doesn't come close to describing it. Best part yet, is you use the food it most likes to eat.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

We have a LJ thread for sharpeners, you know.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/133730

;-)

EDIT: Regarding electric vs. crank, 'Everything with a cord sooner or later ends up in the landfill.'


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have to say, my favorite shop pencil is by far a crusty old 2mm clutch lead holder.









I keep a pointer (sharpener) for when I need a round, sharp point and a small block of steel with some 2000 grit paper glued to it for when I want to shape it to a knife edge. With the different hardnesses of lead available and the ability to shape the point however I need it and adjust the length the lead extends out quickly and easily, that's what you'll find in my hand more often than not. I also love the hexagonal barrel and the knurled stainless finger grip. A well-made one is a true pleasure to use. If you haven't ever tried one, give it a shot. But buy an old Kohinoor, Alvin or Faber one. Not the $.99 POS from China.

The one problem I have with it though is that it's too heavy to tuck behind my ear. So there's always a dozen or so good old wooden pencils scattered around the shop too ;-)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

There may be no dumb questions, but I certainly have plenty of dumb answers:


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

And make sure you give some thought to where you mount it… ;-P


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

On the wall I'll give Capn the nod, the X-Acto KS Manual Sharpener at Wally World is one good sharpener.

BUT for a woodworker in the shop your best bet will be one you can carry on your person. Who wants to walk around to the sharpener if you are already right there, but the pencil is dull.

They stock them at my local office supply store.

Fits perfectly in a shop apron, and they put out a point really fast.


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

> We have a LJ thread for sharpeners, you know.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/133730
> 
> ...


Well now I'm "that guy" that didn't look before he asked… I didn't even think to search for this because my wife had me convinced that no one but me cares this much about pencil sharpeners.



> BUT for a woodworker in the shop your best bet will be one you can carry on your person. Who wants to walk around to the sharpener if you are already right there, but the pencil is dull.


Solid point but 99% of the time I am at my bench or my table saw which is right behind my bench. It's a smallish shop and I'm rarely 2 steps away from the box of sharp pencils in my tool well. I just reach for a new one when I need and drop the old one in the "sharpen later" box.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Ok so while on this topic(maybe I should start a new thread), but a #2 pencil is too hard for softer woods. I have heard somebody(maybe Paul Sellers or the Schwarz) say they use softer pencils for softer woods that you don't want to emboss? ANybody use different typs of lead? I pretty much just use my kids' old pencils and they etch pine and poplar etc pretty easily.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

one would think prudence in marking would be in order so as to not indent the work piece, but thats me, i tend to look at all aspects of the layout and results of it.
rj in az


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

SMP, Can't say I've ever run into an issue with #2's marring soft woods. I do quite a bit of carving in basswood (about the same janka as western pine if memory serves and definitely softer than poplar) and always do layout lines with pencil. I don't mean to be a jerk or anything, but maybe try not pushing so hard? A couple of light passes instead of one heavy one maybe?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> SMP, Can t say I ve ever run into an issue with #2 s marring soft woods.
> 
> - tywalt


Ditto. In fact, if I have a lot of layout lines to draw I'll either pull out the marking knife, or a #4 pencil to get those nice, crisp lines.

Besides, I am at a loss to think of a time when a dent in the wood from a pencil mark will matter. They're usually marking cut lines and disappear. Maybe labeling pieces by marking on their faces, but for that I prefer lumber crayons.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

If it ain't broke don't fix it, old school rocks.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll chime in as well. I love my Korean pencil sharpener as I used this type when I was a kid. The front is spring loaded and the nub on top pushes over so it can hold your pencil securely. Once you have it in, just turn the handle and spring loaded front will gradually pull your pencil in. You'll feel when it's completely sharpened with how freely the handle spins. Results are flawless all the time.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

+1 ^ on Kenny #25 post …. Actually both of them! I love when I run into inane stuff like that sharpener! Many, many moons ago I did a lot of floor plans, elevations, specs, legends, etc. Needed many variations of mechanical pencils and tip shapes and leads. A good sharpener is a beautiful thing! P.S., 'somebody' in my house bought a box of store brand pencils. I showed them why they are garbage. Like drawing with a hockey stick! For the ubiquitous yellow pencil, Ticonderoga!! I'd like a T-Shirt…


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> SMP, Can t say I ve ever run into an issue with #2 s marring soft woods. I do quite a bit of carving in basswood (about the same janka as western pine if memory serves and definitely softer than poplar) and always do layout lines with pencil. I don t mean to be a jerk or anything, but maybe try not pushing so hard? A couple of light passes instead of one heavy one maybe?
> 
> - tywalt


Mainly when making hand cut dovetail boxes, practicing on softer woods. Marking out the depth lines. I have come up with a more tedious method that avoids the lines left. I just remembered seeing one of the gurus mention softer pencil, so seeing if anyone else knew.


----------



## dscheidt (Jun 10, 2019)

> SMP, Can t say I ve ever run into an issue with #2 s marring soft woods. I do quite a bit of carving in basswood (about the same janka as western pine if memory serves and definitely softer than poplar) and always do layout lines with pencil. I don t mean to be a jerk or anything, but maybe try not pushing so hard? A couple of light passes instead of one heavy one maybe?
> 
> - tywalt
> 
> ...


In one of Paul Sellers's early videos, he talks about using the side of the pencil lead to mark with, not the point. I don't remember him saying anything about using a softer pencil. But his videos have so much in them, and so many have little random tips in them, so I may have missed it.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

tywalt, don't you feel good? How could it be a dumb question and have 38 responses so far… I have certainly enjoyed it and learned a little. I didn't know they made some of the neat sharpeners that have been displayed here, like the little old cars and such.


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

> tywalt, don t you feel good? How could it be a dumb question and have 38 responses so far… I have certainly enjoyed it and learned a little. I didn t know they made some of the neat sharpeners that have been displayed here, like the little old cars and such.
> 
> - PaulDoug


There are only 2 emotions in my family: tired and hungry. This forum does on occasion make me consider a 3rd.


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

> Mainly when making hand cut dovetail boxes, practicing on softer woods. Marking out the depth lines. I have come up with a more tedious method that avoids the lines left. I just remembered seeing one of the gurus mention softer pencil, so seeing if anyone else knew.
> 
> - SMP


Fair enough. Have you tried a card scraper to clear up stubborn lines? If that works, it would seem simpler than keeping a different set of pencils laying around. Maybe just me, but my card scraper is always within arms reach for just such a touch up.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Guess that pencil sharpener install was a Government project. It'll only cost about $60,000 to get it turned 180 degrees, once all the forms are filled out in triplicate and have gone through 43 different personnel.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

mechanical pencils.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just send them to Dave.

http://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com/


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

44 Replies so far to the OP's 'Dumb Question', and counting!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I have a sharpener you may be interested in.

Its a brand that is still avaable.

https://lionstationery.com.sg/brandgroupitemsfinal-zoom.php?product=Mzgx&brand=MTA2&mgid=107

It has some history around it, Ivan Rocchi was an artist who worked for Walt Disney and my DIL's father.

Here is a specially arranged demonstration for you.
The pencils are all B2.

Setting 1 sharp point









Setting 2 not so sharp point.









Setting 3 blunt point.










And all three pencils together










I hope its of assistance as the 520 errors are driving me mad


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... this is going to be a stupid question (yes, they do exist)....
> - tywalt


Not a stupid question at all *t'w'*.... and to keep flowing with the tide, this is going to be a stupid answer (and believe it or not… they may exist).

I use one of these fancy *Safety Electric Knives* with the heavy duty roll cage sold by *Amazing Fools*,









just plug it in and after the first pencil, you'll never need to sharpen another one… ever again!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

LBD is doing a leg pull this is actually his sharpener.










me yow

Sorry about the micro dot picture, ... if you cannot see it, its a cat with a pencil sharpener in its R send!

Similar to the one on his white board about dust extractor magnets.

Also AG are you telling me somebody in the USA actually makes a living out of sharpening pencils? ... must be a friend of Ted and his sheds


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> LBD is doing a leg pull this is actually his sharpener.
> ..... in its R send!
> - robscastle


No room for a pencil there baby, even back in 1970…


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I never knew sharpening pencils could generate so much interest and responses!!! WEIRD!!!


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Here it is https://www.amazon.com/X-ACTO-School-Classroom-Electric-Sharpener/dp/B00006IEI4/ref=sr_1_3?crid=QRCQ326PFMXJ&keywords=exacto+pro+pencil+sharpener&qid=1561248362&s=gateway&sprefix=exacto+pro+%2Caps%2C138&sr=8-3


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Back in the olde days when it was uphill to school and uphill home through knee deep snow, we had a sharpener. It was a 1/4" x 1" x 5" slat of wood with fine sandpaper tacked to one end. It worked great!


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

I still have one of those! Used to hang off my drafting table.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

> Purchased this Boston plug in electric 25 years ago at an office supply store, lots of power (2.0 A). Don t know how many boxes of Dixon #2 HB s I have sharpened down to their stubs, no sign of quiting so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the exact same one…. after 20+ years in the office at work, they realized that no one used pencils anymore and threw a bunch of them out. I managed to rescue two. One for the kids and one for me.


----------

